# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  oportunidad terreno de 12,000m2 en Laredo

## bokusmil

terreno puede ser para cultivo ,casas de campo , iglesias, escuelas ,etc . esta registrado y cuenta con agua potable y de regadio todo el agno, Luz, hubicado en la carretera principal de Galindo a 10 minutos de la ciudad de Laredo en trujillo , $15 el m2 . podria comunicarse conmigo a ronaldsax1@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: La quinua es una valiosa oportunidad para mejorar la vida altoandina SEMINARIO GRATUITO: COMERCIO ELECTRÓNICO: Una Oportunidad de Crecimiento Empresarial Artículo: Agroindustrial Laredo invertirá US$ 3.44 millones para adquirir nuevos predios agrícolas Artículo: Laredo invertirá US$ 20 millones para producir etanol y energía eólica en La Libertad TLC Perú-EFTA: gran oportunidad para el agro peruano

----------

